# timber trestle



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

i recently spent some time to build a wooden trestle. first i had to cut the lumber into pieces. then some assembly. for the wood i to use keboni. a specially treated wood which (used as a terrace) should hold up to 50 years before rotting. well, even it it just holds just 30 years i will be long gone before the trestle turns into earth again.


some of the trestle in place. testfitting only.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wooden trestles have a certain beauty as well as function, please keep us informed. LiG


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking grand! 

And I like your cow too 

-Jim


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

any chance for more pics?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You are off to a great start. On an engineering point, the sections between your bents, should be either thicker beams or, to add interest, I like adding wire/cable trusses..










As with all suggestions, it's up to you, but please obey Rule #1: Have Fun.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good so far, keep us posted with the progress.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

